# Taxidermy Help



## LockedUp (Sep 10, 2012)

Last season (2011-2012)during November, I was able to shoot two birds in Utah that I thought I never would. 2 Blue Geese. Easy decision for me they were going straight to the taxidermist. Found a local guy that was willing to the work in a trade for a snow goose hunt. Took him out he and his son shot snow geese and had a great time. Well now over a year later, no birds. Always says how he is working on them.....yeah. Finally heard from him this week saying that he tried to do them and that they are freezer burned. Not the feet or anything but the wings.. specifically the joints. Says he cant get them to open. Of course I am a little ticked off because I had them in my freezer for maybe a month before he got them the rest of the time in his. I've been patient and am finally done and am getting the birds back. My question is have any of you taxidermists on here had this problem before and do you think it could be fixed? The birds are so rare for me I doubt I will ever shoot another blue. Especially in Utah during November. I would love to have these birds on the wall if they aren't too messed up. Any taxidermists on here that anyone would recommend that i try? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get ahold of Tex-O-Bob, if they can be saved he can do it.

http://www.utahbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Look up Brian Snyder at Snyder taxidermy or jake Rebman they both can do awesome work and might have some options for you. If you would like their numbers shoot me a pm.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I am sure they are still good.... Just might take a more experienced taxi to dress them up.. The above guys can treat you well!! Also Grant Willborn can hook you up!! Two blues in Utah!! How awesome is that!! A true trophy for sure! Good luck would be cool to see them when done!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

of the above mentioned, TEX would be my first choice to look them over. having said that, what type of freezer have they been in? if its frost free and you wrapped them in newspaper, they very well may be potato chips... 

regardless, the areas that are first to "go" are ALWAYS the head and neck (specifically the skin around the bill and eyes) and the feet, BOTH of which can be rehydrated -to a point- by injecting the areas with soapy water, or even 50/50 solution of water and surfactant (makes water "wetter"). If they are really dehydrated it may take injecting the better part of the entire carcass, BUT even at that, they may be goners dangit.

ive had a few specimines throughout the years that needed the above mentioned, some turned out fine some not, but good luck to whomever you take them too...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> of the above mentioned, TEX would be my first choice to look them over. having said that, what type of freezer have they been in? if its frost free and you wrapped them in newspaper, they very well may be potato chips...
> 
> regardless, the areas that are first to "go" are ALWAYS the head and neck (specifically the skin around the bill and eyes) and the feet, BOTH of which can be rehydrated -to a point- by injecting the areas with soapy water, or even 50/50 solution of water and surfactant (makes water "wetter"). If they are really dehydrated it may take injecting the better part of the entire carcass, BUT even at that, they may be goners dangit.
> 
> ive had a few specimines throughout the years that needed the above mentioned, some turned out fine some not, but good luck to whomever you take them too...


I used to say that birds could be destroyed by freezer burn but any more I say there's no such thing as freezer burn... Almost ANY bird can be dehydrated and brought back to life with water and a syringe. But I'll echo What Longun said about frost-less freezers. No good... Best thing to do is take them to someone who knows what they're doing and see what happens. I doubt they're THAT bad.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ... I doubt they're THAT bad.


DITTO Darin! Its only been a year, or so he says...  :O•-:

Knobloch i believe (sp?) makes a great rehydrator "helper", i forget the commercial name BUT its oderless, dissolves in water and has a consistency much like un-thinned industrial silicone lubricant. (tells me its pure surfactant) anyway, a capful to a gallon of warm water as a soak was the only thing that i could get to save a severly freezer burned mink hide a year or so ago. after soaking for 24hrs and injecting its head and digits, it fleshed just fine. Toooo bad the guy "needed" it back after i got it back from the tannery. :?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

humpyflyguy said:


> Look up Brian Snyder at Snyder taxidermy or jake Rebman they both can do awesome work and might have some options for you. If you would like their numbers shoot me a pm.


I'd pass on Snyder as of now. He so incredibly backed up right now. I haven't heard from him for a year and a half. He's still got 3 of my ducks, and 3 ducks and a swan that beling to my buddy. Can't really seem to get a hold of him either.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> humpyflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Look up Brian Snyder at Snyder taxidermy or jake Rebman they both can do awesome work and might have some options for you. If you would like their numbers shoot me a pm.
> ...


 -_O- I'll bet he's rethinking his pricing structure about now... That's what happens when you're the "discount" guy for too long... Or get a heart operation...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex, a split chest is a **** fine "out" in regard to a lil backlog...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Tex, a split chest is a **** fine "out" in regard to a lil backlog...


Ya, but it still sux to be back logged this much... -)O(- I'll be digging out from under this pile for a while... :|

In regards to being cheap, I used to be that guy. I think I was charging $130 for a duck back then... :shock: Then I once had an old veteran tell me to raise my prices back when I was about three years into it. I was complaining to him that I had a too much work and was getting behind. He said, "Well, if you've got too much work you're either not charging enough or you're too **** good. And NOBODY is too **** good" I told Brian to his face two years ago he'd soon have this problem if he didn't get his prices up where they belong... Oh well, Now he gets to dig... :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

being a part time guy, im not near the work load as you are but i was caught in the cheaper is better mentaily i for awhile too, then there was that discussion with an onery EX-Farrier about how i must enjoy working for free. 


so, do we consider this thread hijacked yet? its certainly getting plenty of exposure here at the top.


----------



## LockedUp (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! The birds are going to Tex today. Hopefully they will work out!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LockedUp said:


> Thanks for the replies! The birds are going to Tex today. Hopefully they will work out!


good deal! wise choice...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

LockedUp said:


> Thanks for the replies! The birds are going to Tex today. Hopefully they will work out!


They're in the sink right now re hydrating as we speak. They were perty bad... :evil: We'll see how they fair after I inject them with some soapy water in the morning. Keep yer fingers crossed!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

perty bad? as in wrapped in newspaper kinda bad? -)O(-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> perty bad? as in wrapped in newspaper kinda bad? -)O(-


As in wrapped in newspaper and stuck in a frost-less freezer for a year kinda bad... :? I hope I can get em back. Time will tell...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> As in wrapped in newspaper and stuck in a frost-less freezer for a year kinda bad... :? I hope I can get em back. Time will tell...


oh cheiat! THATS the worst possible combination. Dangit...

who in the helllll started this crap about wrapping in newspaper anyway? i remember my dad and uncles doing the same thing when they saved a trophy bird. (circa the mid seventies) Tex, you know this all too well but for the folks that dont, even in the appropriate freezer, *paper of anykind when wrapped around something containing moisture and then frozen, PULLLLLLS moisture like NO other!! *

seriously, good luck with them bud...


----------

